# study on Test replacement & effect on coronary risk factors



## DF (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool study on Test replacement & effect on coronary risk factors

We assessed the outcome of a commercially available physician supervised nutrition and exercise program with concomitant testosterone replacement therapy in middle age obese men with partial androgen deficiency in order to reduce cardiac risks factors.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22783306


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good find DF!!  I'm hoping more and more of these studies will come out as TRT becomes more mainstream.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure more & more positive studies will come out.

Reading thru more of those abstracts.  I found positive study outcomes dealing with trt and improved cardiac function in males with heart failure, increased bone growth oh and you guessed it increased lean body mass with decreased body fat...lol.  Alot of the studies are using test gel for their trials (ewwwww).  I 'd rather see them all use injections.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 29, 2012)

NOT getting trt is so much more unhealthy than monitered TRT. Great find DF


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

At least is a start...


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 29, 2012)

Is being found great good results as well with injectable test on males of all ages, but the problem is the publications of this studies are very limited and sometimes restricted, I read this on Dr Scallys facebook page. Great post Dfeaton


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Who is this Dr Scally i keep hearing about? Is this the scally from the X files? She was hot tho... Idk she was a real doc.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 30, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Who is this Dr Scally i keep hearing about? Is this the scally from the X files? She was hot tho... Idk she was a real doc.



Scally is preminent Dr and resercher on testosterone, TRT and AAS related topics that WE all interested about it. Google it man tons of good info about him. Also look for his page in facebook great post almost everyday.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 30, 2012)

A couple of other positive ones. 

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/95/3/1123

Context: Abdominal aortic aneurysm (AAA) is associated with mortality in older adults, and increasing aortic diameter predicts incident cardiovascular events. Although AAA occurs predominantly in men, its association with male sex hormones is unclear.

Conclusions: Lower free testosterone and higher LH levels are independently associated with AAA in older men.


http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/96/12/3724.abstract

Conclusion: Our investigation of a middle-aged community-based sample suggests that sex hormone concentrations in men but not in women may be associated with PAD and ABI change. (Wikipedia: “The Ankle Brachial Index (ABI) is the ratio of the blood pressure in the lower legs to the blood pressure in the arms. Compared to the arm, lower blood pressure in the leg is an indication of blocked arteries (peripheral vascular disease).”


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 30, 2012)

Good info thanks DF!


----------

